# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Обновления Казахстанских налоговых программ и сами программы (СОНО, СГДС, ИСЭФНО итд)

## kairapuz

Уважаемые форумчане! Выкладываем сюда обновления налоговых программ и сами программы (СОНО, СГДС, ИСЭФНО, ИСИД, ИС НДС, ИНИС-клиент, ИС Акциз Декларант, ИС МОП (мониторинг крупных предприятий), ГЦВП)

---------- Post added at 14:11 ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 ----------

*СОНО - СИСТЕМА ОБРАБОТКИ НАЛОГОВОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ*
_СОНО предлагает одно клиентское приложение по заполнению и передаче всех форм налоговой отчетности без использования Системы гарантированной доставки сообщений (СГДС). СОНО предлагает решение, при котором не будет необходимости скачивать все формы налоговой отчетности, а достаточно скачать будет только необходимые формы для налогоплательщика, заполнить и отправить их на обработку, либо представить на бумажном носителе в налоговые органы._ 
*Инструкция СОНО* http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2657944
*Системные библиотеки:*
- 28.12.2012 - 3.119.340 http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2657998
- 05.10.2012 - 3.119.311 BaseSetupTR.exe
- 21.06.2012 - 3.119.297 BaseSetupTR (3.119.297).exe
*Клиентское приложение СОНО налогоплательщика (сама программа):*
- Setup_np_tr.exe версия 3.119.340 http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2658103
- Setup_np_tr.exe версия 3.119.311 Setup_np_tr (3.119.311).exe
- Setup_np_tr.exe версия 3.119.297 Setup_np_tr (3.119.297).exe
*Обновления налоговых форм для СОНО:* Все формы с 2010г. по 27 февраля 2013г. Формы СОНО.rar
*Дополнительные программы для ИС СОНО:*
Acrobat Reader 8.1.3 для распечатки форм и деклараций СОНО AdbeRdr813_ru_RU.exe
Программа, исправляющая проблему при установке СОНО 3.119.297 sono_up_to_297.zip

---------- Post added at 14:23 ---------- Previous post was at 14:11 ----------

*СГДС*
- скачать СГДС-3 версии 3.0.1.202 http://www.taxkz.kz/client/Gdms_3_0_1_202_soft.rar
- скачать СГДС-3 версии 3.0.2.143 http://files1.f2.kz/fno/sgds3/gdms_143.rar
- скачать СГДС-3 версии 3.0.1.184 http://files1.f2.kz/fno/sgds3/gdms3_184.rar
- скачать СГДС ftp-сервера НК МФ РК http://www.taxkz.kz/client/GDMS3.rar
- "правильная" установка и обновление СГДС-3 http://bb.f2.kz/ru/sgds-gdms/praviln...gds-3-t30.html
- скачать searcher.exe для перевода налоговых программ с поддержки СГДС-2 на СГДС-3 http://files1.f2.kz/fno/sgds3/searcher.exe
- скачать файл библиотеку strlib.dll для совместной работы СГДС-3 и программ банк-клиент http://files1.f2.kz/fno/sgds3/strlib.zip
- скачать программу ETaxStart http://files1.f2.kz/fno/sgds3/etaxstart.zip

---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:23 ----------

*Программа ГЦВП*
GCVP_2010_free_Install_210610.exe

----------

azeraus (08.02.2019), Руслан75 (17.10.2020)

----------


## ForAnyShit

Для совсем Олдфагов!
- *ЭФНО* 1.6.1.49
- *ИСИД* 1.6.1.29
- *НДС* 1.6.1.25
Программы старинные, конечно, но до сих пор работают и народ ими пользуется для досдачи дополнительных отчетов за 2008 и ранее годы.

А вот современная программулина, тоже популярная в своей среде:
- *Декларант* 1.0.3.64 - полная
- *Декларант* 1.0.3.64 - обновление

Исправление 328-й формы для СОНО 3.119.340:
- *328.00* - исправление

Программа ГЦВП (крайняя на текущий момент):
- *ГЦВП* 09.12.11/2012

----------


## kairapuz

*Системные библиотеки СОНО:* 

от 23.05.2013 релиз 3.119.350 BaseSetupTR.exe [77,29 МБ]
от 29.08.2013 релиз 3.119.356 BaseSetupTR.exe [77,29 МБ]

*Клиентское приложение СОНО налогоплательщика (сама программа):*

от 23.05.2013 релиз 3.119.350 Setup_np_tr.exe [24,08 МБ]
от 29.08.2013 релиз 3.119.356 Setup_np_tr.exe [24,13 МБ]

*Обновления налоговых форм для СОНО:* ФОРМЫ СОНО 2013.rar

*Программа ГЦВП версия от 27.03.2013:* GCVP_free_2013_270313.exe [1,84 МБ]

----------


## NEAL

Обновите пожалуйста ссылки...

----------


## kairapuz

> Обновите пожалуйста ссылки...


Клиентское приложение СОНО для налогоплательщиков http://www.salyk.gov.kz/ru/ITsystem/.../programm.aspx

----------


## Alex_oit

Всем привет!!! Киньте у кого есть библиотеку strlib.dll для совместной работы СГДС-3 и программ банк-клиент, ссылки не пашут. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ForAnyShit

> Всем привет!!! Киньте у кого есть библиотеку strlib.dll для совместной работы СГДС-3 и программ банк-клиент, ссылки не пашут. Заранее спасибо.


Та самая библиотека, которая позволяла одновременно работать и СГДС и клиент-банку ТУТ

----------

Alex_oit (20.10.2016)

----------


## Alex_oit

> Та самая библиотека, которая позволяла одновременно работать и СГДС и клиент-банку ТУТ


Спасибо тебе большое добрый человек :good:

----------


## azeraus

Добрый день!

У кого есть strlib.dll для совместной работы банк клиента (Тумар) и СГДС 3.0.1.206
Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку для скачивания, буду очень признателен

----------

